# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى المسابقات الثقافية >  >  ألغاز الأشكال 2

## 7mammah

ألغاز الأشكال محببة كثير لنفسي 

وهذه الألغاز ممتعه وبالإضافة إلى جانب التسلية الذي تحمله

فهي أيضا ً لها شهرتها في تنمية القدرات العقلية من رياضية ومنطقية

حتى أننا كثيرا ً مانجدها في إختبارات الذكاء

فقد أدركوا أهميتها فوضعوها في كثير من إختبارات قياس الذكــاء

وهذا هو الجزء التاني من سلسلة ألغاز الأشكال 

أقدمه لكم

عسى تجدون فيه فائدة وتقوية لقوة التركيز ، الملاحظه والتخيل . . . مع التسلية
 
















*والوسام بإنتظار أول إجابه صحيحه*  . . .

----------


## عنيده

مسابقه جميله جدا جدا ..

الحمدالله ع عودتك سالمه ..

راح تشجعيني ارجع مسابقاتي ..

يعطيج العافيه ..

الجواب يمكن a 

موفقه ..

----------


## 7mammah

> مسابقه جميله جدا جدا ..
> 
> 
> الحمدالله ع عودتك سالمه ..
> 
> راح تشجعيني ارجع مسابقاتي ..
> 
> يعطيج العافيه ..
> 
> ...







*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*يالله ان تحيها عنوووده*

*انتي اجمل وأجمل وأجمل غناتي*

*والله يسلـّـمك ِ يسعدك ِ ويرضيك ِ يارب*

*وحستيني*

*بغض النظر عن الإجابه*

*هذا الرد ليس لتقييم صحة الإجابه*

*فمن يعرفني جيدا ً يعلم أنني أثمـّـن أول رد ّ دائما ً وأقيـّـمه*

*فهذا تقييم لأول رد بموضوع جديد* 

*تسلمي أكيد مشتاقين لعودة مسابقاتش*

*وأنتي كمان أعطيتيني روح التفائل اللي بحبها*

*مع تحياتي لش*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يا هلا يا هلا بالغالية 
حبيبتي انون قبل الأجابة حبيت ابشرش  صرت عروسه مثلك
انخطبت :embarrest: 
والك وحشه خيوه كبيييييييييييييييييييييييييييره 
تركتي فراغ ملحوظ
واهلا وسهلا بعودتش 
واجابتي احترت بس راح اقووول

 E

وبالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## ام الشيخ

الحمد لله على السلامة 
إجابتي هي b

----------


## صفآء الروح

*ياهلا بغناتي انون ومسابقاتها الروعة*
*اشتقنا لش والى مسابقاتش الرااااااااااااااائعة*
*بل اكثر من رائعة*
*واجابتي هي d*
*ان شا الله يكون صحيح*
*الله يعطيش الف عافية قمر*
*وربي ما يحرمنا منك ولا من روعة جديدك*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الحمدلله  على  سلامتك وعودتك ابنتي* 
*أنين* 
*بالفعل اشتقنا لكي ولمسابقاتك* 

*انا ايضا  اضم  خياري للصبايا* 

*القطعة  d * 

*مع كل تقدير ابنتي* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## 7mammah

*أحدهم أتى ووضع إجابته ... بكل هدوء ... ورحل*

*والإجابه أصابت مكان الهدف .... بل إخترقته بقوه*

*وليفوز بالوسام* 



*سأضع التصحيح بالرد القادم بعد أن أنتهي من إعداد صوره توضيحيه للحل*

----------


## 7mammah

> يا هلا يا هلا بالغالية







> *يا هلا فيش اكفر واكفر*  
> حبيبتي انون قبل الأجابة حبيت ابشرش صرت عروسه مثلك
> 
> انخطبت
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ايش هادي الخبريه الطعمه من الصبحيه يختي* 
> ...

----------


## 7mammah

> *ياهلا بغناتي انون ومسابقاتها الروعة*
> *وياهلا بنهضتي وإطلالاتها ومشاركاتها الأروع*
> 
> *اشتقنا لش والى مسابقاتش الرااااااااااااااائعة*
> *بل اكثر من رائعة*
> 
> * أشتقت لتواجدكم وللحماس اوياكم غناتي نهووضه*
> *واجابتي هي d*
> *ان شا الله يكون صحيح*
> ...





*حي الله نهوووضه*

----------


## 7mammah

> *الحمدلله على سلامتك وعودتك ابنتي* 
> 
> *أنين* 
> *الله يسلمك والدي ويسعدك يارب*
> 
> *بالفعل اشتقنا لكي ولمسابقاتك* 
> 
> *تسلملي والدي أشتاقتللك العافيه دوم*
> 
> ...





*حي الله والدنا*

----------


## 7mammah

> الحمد لله على السلامة 
> الله يسلمش عزيزتي أم الشيخ 
> 
> وتسلمي على المشاركه
> 
> 
> إجابتي هي b





*والإجابة صحيحه* 



*برافو* 

*وهذه هي الصوره التوضيحيه للحل*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الف مبروووووووووووك لأم الشيخ

مشكوره انون على هيك مسابقات 

حبيبتي اني انخطبت وعقدت شهر 10  :embarrest: 
وان شاء زواجي شهر 5

ومشكوره حبيبتي عالتهنئة
خلاص لايصير دردشه ويتقفل الموضوع
 :nosweat:

----------


## 7mammah

*والوسام بإنتظار أول إجابه صحيحه* . . .

----------


## ابو طارق

*نفس الطول* 

*واذا احتاج الى  شرح انا مستعد*

----------


## 7mammah

> *نفس الطول* 
> 
> 
> 
> *واذا احتاج الى شرح انا مستعد*





*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

**

*برافو والدي*

*حلك صح*

*نفس الطول*

*والشرح مو مطلوب لكن براحتك ياوالدي إن أحببت تشرح*

*يعطيك الله العافيه* 

*تم ّ التقييم*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مبروووك بابا
للأسف ما لحقت 
حلو السؤال وسهل
مشكوره انون على النشاط الي اضفتيه للقسم 
بمسابقاتش الحلوه

----------


## 7mammah

*والوسام بإنتظار أول إجابه صحيحه* . . .

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*نفس الطول*

----------


## 7mammah

> *نفس الطول*






*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
** 
*برافو عيونها* 
*حلك صح* 
*نفس الطول* 
*ذكاء وروعه عيوني* 
*يعطيش الله العافيه*  
*تم ّ التقييم*

----------


## 7mammah

*والوسام بإنتظار أول إجابه صحيحه* . . .

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*10 خطوط*
*أنتظر التصحيح*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بما انو سباعي فسبعة خطوط كافية لرسمه
الا اذا اردتي ان نحسب كل الخطوط فهذا شي اني

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اني بعد مع عيون اقول 10

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 





> بما انو سباعي فسبعة خطوط كافية لرسمه







> الا اذا اردتي ان نحسب كل الخطوط فهذا شي اني




*معلمه المطلوب كان عدد الخطوط بداخل الشكل السباعي* 

*ليست متضمنة خطوط الشكل السباعي نفسه* 
*أنتي تحيرتي معلمه وماتوصلتي للمطلوب* 
*لكن لا بأس لنرى الإجابه الصحيحه والتي إستحقت الوسام*  

 







> *10 خطوط*
> 
> 
> *أنتظر التصحيح*



** 

 
*صح الجواب عيونها* 
*عددهم عشرة خطوط* 

*وللآن حاصده نصف الأوسمه ماشاء الله* 
*يعطيش الله العافيه*  
*تم ّ التقييم* 




> اني بعد مع عيون اقول 10



 
*والجواب صحيح ويعطيش الله العافيه شذى والوسام والتقييم يذهبان لعيونها كأول إجابة صحيحه*  
*ولش شذى تقييم الإجابة الصحيحه* 
*وأما الوسام فأعذريني عيونها قابضه عليه بقوه ومو راضية انو اخذه منها تستحق وتتوعد بحصد المزيد* 
*هيك منافسه حلوه بين الحبايب* 
*وبالتوفيق المرات الجايه* 
*ربي يسعدكم*

----------


## 7mammah

*والوسام بإنتظار أول إجابه صحيحه* . . .

----------


## عفاف الهدى

11 مثلثb

----------


## 7mammah

> 11 مثلثb



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*العذر على التأخير* 

*بسبب شركة الإنفصالات مو مني* 


**

*وحلش صح امعلمه*

*نعم هو الشكل B*

*في الشكل A سـ 7 ـبـع مثلثات*
*في الشكل B   إحـ11ـدى عشر مثلثا ً* 
*في الشكل C  عــ 10 ـشـ 10 ـر مثلثات*
*و في الشكل D  سـتـ 6 ـة مثلثات*

*وهذا وسام لش امعلمه*

*وسيتم تقييمش الآن*

*ينطيش الله العافيه* 

*ودمتي بخير*

----------


## 7mammah

_المطلوب_



 

 


 
*والوسام بإنتظار أول إجابه صحيحه* . . .

----------


## عفاف الهدى

21 مثلث

----------


## ابو طارق

*عملية التحميل غير صالحة عندي* 

*سوف استفسر عن الطريقة في المرة القادمة* 


*جوابي* 

*((23))*

*مع كل تقدير* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## 7mammah

> *عملية التحميل غير صالحة عندي* 
> 
> *سوف استفسر عن الطريقة في المرة القادمة* 
> 
> 
> *جوابي* 
> 
> *((23))*
> 
> ...



*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ياهلا بالوالد

إن شاء الله بالمره الجايه الطريقه أشرحللك هي بالتفصيل الممل المصور

وراح بعدها تقدر بإذن الله تحط الصور

لأنني خارجه الآن

ولكن سأقول لك على طريقة حيا الله تستخدمها الى أن أشرحللك الطريقة بعدين

أولا ً . . .

إذا كنت تستخدم الإصدار 8 من المتصفح 

فأكتب ردك ومشاركتك

طبعا ً هنا ستلاحظ انك لن تستطيع إدراج الصوره

لكن سوي كدا . . . 

بعد أن تضع المشاركه سوي تعديل " أضغط مرتين على زر التعديل "

وأختر الوضع المتقدم ثم ستلاحظ الآن الصوره قابله لأن تدرجها 

اهاهاهاه هادي طريقه حيا الله

بس بالمره الجايه اشرحللك الطريقه بالتفصيل

إنما ... حاول تستخدم متصفح الفايرفوكس

وهو سهل وخفيف ومعه راح تشوف المنتدى بشكل أجمل

شيء أخير ... تأكد في لوحة التحكم 

من خلال " تعديل الخيارات "

تأكد من وجود علامة صح على خيار إظهار الصور

وتجده ضمن " خيارات عرض المواضيع "

هذا ما أستطيع قوله الآن . . . لضيق وقتي

لكن لي - بلتأكيد - عودة ٌٌ ٌ  للشرح بالصور
*

----------


## ابو طارق

*شكرك ابنتي ((أنين))على الشرح* 

*وقد كتبت للغالي ((شبكة الناصرة )) وشرحه لي* 

*وحملت الفايرفوكس وكل شي تمام الان* 

*اكرر شكري ابنتي العزيزة* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

صباح الخير

إن شاء الله أصحح بعد شويا

بس أخلص شوية أعمال

وأرجع وأحط الحل بعد ما أسوي صورة توضيحيه للحل كمان

مع محبتے*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


ودلحين أسوي صوره توضيحيه للحل

بعض الوقت فقط 



*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

* يالله صباح الله خير*



* صبحكم الله بالخير 


*



> 21 مثلث



 
*مو 21 معلمتي تاج راسي انتينه*

*اكفا  . . . اكفر اكفر حبتين كمان

طيب نشوف الإجابة اللي أتت لنا معها بالحل* 





> *عملية التحميل غير صالحة عندي* 
> 
> *سوف استفسر عن الطريقة في المرة القادمة* 
> 
> 
> *جوابي* 
> 
> *((23))*
> 
> ...





*الصراحه ماشاء الله عليك والدي جبتها صح

ولو انو مابخفي عليك

أحس بحزن لما أشوفك تشارك بهيك مسابقات

يعني دايما ً بقول الشايب حرام بيتعب ونظرو بيتأثر 

طيب الجواب دقيق وصحيح

وللإثبات خلونا نعدهم






كان الشكل كدا



وسويت من شويا صور توضيحيه

الشغل حيا الله لكن يفي بالغرض وهو التوضيح 

خلونا نشوف ايش هي أنواع المثلثات الموجوده أولا ً

وكم مثلث من كل نوع موجودين

وهادي هي لطريقه الأقصر دائما ً لحل هذه المسائل

نبدأ بمجموعة المثلثات الصغنوه الموجوده

وهي كالتالي



يوجد منهن عدد 12 مثلث وحاطتللكم علامه على كل مثلث 

ثم ّ لدينا . . .



يعني موجودين من هدولا تلاته . . .

وهكذا على هذا النسق نسير ونتابع



و َ



و َ



وأخيرا ً . . .




12 + 3 + 2 + 2 + 2 + 2  بيساوي 23

بعرف أنو الحل طويل والشرح ممل 

لكن ملزمة أنو أضع الحل بالصوره التفصيلية المثالية بالشرح

إنما مو مطلوب الحل بهذه الطريقه طبعا ً



*

----------


## 7mammah

_المطلوب_


*أي ّ من هذه المفكات يفك ّ القطعة  ؟  ؟؟*

*يعني* *أيهم يأتي على مقاسها ؟ ؟؟*
 

 


 
*والوسام بإنتظار أول إجابه صحيحه* . . .

----------


## عيون لاتنام

أ*هلين انين المفك b*

----------


## ابو طارق

*انا مع ابنتي * 

*عيون لاتنام* 

*الرقم*  ((b)) *هو الصحيح* 

*مع كل تقدير* 

* ابو طارق*

----------


## عنيده

_انا  احسها d .._

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*عيونها 

والدها

كل الشكر والتحيه والتقدير للمشاركه نورتوني

ولكن الإجابة الصحيحه أتت مع المشاركه الأخيرة
* 

**

*حلش صح العنود*

*نعم هو المفتاح d*

*المفتاحان** a و َ* *c صغيران طبعا ً*
*المفتاح** b  كبير بعض الشيء*

*المفتاح d  هو الذي سيناسب القطعه*





*يعطيكم  الله العافيه* 

*ودمتم بخير*

----------


## 7mammah

_المطلوب_


*صـٍِـل المثلثات الثلاثة بالأسفل بأرقام الأشكال التي تطابقها بداخل المربع . .*

*يعني كل حرف يناسب أي ّ رقم ؟ ؟؟*
 

 


 
*والوسام بإنتظار أول إجابه صحيحه* . . .

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*كيفك انونة غناتي*
*الله يعطيش الف عافية*
*حلي هو:*
*A \ 11*
*b \ 2*
*c \ 8*
*ان شاء الله يكون حلي صحيح*
*تحياتي لك يا قمر المنتدى*
*تقبلي خالص تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

يمكن 
a 11
b 2
c 8
ان شاء الله صح 
يسلمو انون روعه المسابقه 
بانتظار الجديد
تحياتيـ ..

----------


## ابو طارق

*ايضا الحل عندي هو* 

*a\\11*

*b\\2*

*c\\8*

*س ما ضبط معي التلوين* 

*بسيطة * 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

نفس الاجابات :) السابقة

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*هذه المره سلسلة من الإجابات الصحيحه بقيادة 

**

**نهووضه 

يعطيش ربي العافيه نهوضه يا احلى من القمر انتينه

الحل صح حبيبة قلبي 

الفراش الفاطمي كيفك غناتي 

والأورع دائما ً هو تواجدش كتكوته

وحلش صح




 الوالد ابوطارق

كمان صح الحل 

واما الصوره فطلعت معك كدا لانني حاطتها صوره شفافة

فماتقلق والدي شغلك صح

والمرات الجايه احط صور غير شفافة حتى تطلع أفضل

وإلا أقولك ؟ رايحه احط صوره شفافه .. ليش ؟

عشان انته تاخد درس جديد في الفوتوشوب تحط لها خلفية بيضاء

حاول تسوي كدا والدي 

ويعطيك الله العافيه



وماتزعلوا الفراش الفاطمي والوالد كمان لكم وسام 

*  *
ربي يسعدكم*

----------


## 7mammah

> نفس الاجابات :) السابقة



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

والإجابه صحيحه يعطيك الف عافيه

لم انتبه لوجود صفحه رابعه الا الآن اهاهاهههاه

----------


## ابو طارق

*تشكري ابنتي * 

*أنين* 

*على الوسام الذي  اسعدني* 

*بعدين  ما تحمليني  بطيخة جديدة* 

*طريقة  وضع الالوان  ومزجها  والخلفيات  بعدني* 

*جديد  في الكار   سامحيني وحطي  صورة ملونة خليني* 

*اعرف احل  بدون  ارتباك* 

*وبكير على التعلم على الاشياء الباقية* 

*مع كل تقدير * 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

زماااااااان عن هالصفحة
والحماس مع خيتنا الحجازية انونه الغالية

ومبرووووك للفايزين

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الله يسلمك والدي العزيز

ويعطيك الله الصحه والقوة والعافيه على شغلك الرائع دوما ً

في الواقع لفتني انه بالرغم من ان الصوره طلعت معك سوداء لكونها شفافه

لكنك أوجدت طريقه حلوه لتبين مقصودك

يعني ياوالدي لساتها خلايا عقلك تشتغل مزبووووط

ودوووم إن شاء الله*

----------


## 7mammah

> زماااااااان عن هالصفحة
> والحماس مع خيتنا الحجازية انونه الغالية
> 
> ومبرووووك للفايزين



*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

هلا بالمعلمه يالله ان تحيها

عارفه انو المهرجان شاغلنش 

إستمتعي بوقتش امعلمه

في هالايام ماعندنا شغل واجد

والحجاز أمطاااار غزيررره ماشاء الله 

بمكه وجده والمدينه كمان

يسعد لي هالطله*

----------


## 7mammah

*أي شكل من الأشكال بالصوره هو المختلف ( الشاذ ) ؟  ؟؟*


 

 


 
*والوسام بإنتظار أول إجابه صحيحه* . . .

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*الشاذ هو d*


*الله يعطيش الف عافية انونة*
*وتسلمي على روعة المسابقات*
*تقبلي تحياتي* 
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## ابو طارق

.

 
*هذا هو الاختلاف الظاهر بوضوح * 

*ولكن يوجد  اختلافات اخرى * 

*يعطيكي العافية  ابنتي* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*



 *الإجابات صحيحه* 

**

*نهووضه* 

* يعطيش ربي العافيه نهوضه المتألقه دوووم*


**

*  الوالد ابوطارق*

* كمان صح الحل* *يعطيك الله العافيه*

*وماذكرته دقيق جدا ً وصحيح*

** 


* ربي يسعدكم*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيكم العافية

----------


## 7mammah

> يعطيكم العافية



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الله اعافيش واسلمش امعلمتي*

----------


## 7mammah

_لغزنا هالمره بيعتمد على التفكير وقليل من الذكاء

ونجد هذه النوعية من هذا اللغز  كثيرا ً في إختبارات قياس الذكاء

هااا ! مين بيحب يجرب ذكاءو  وياخد نتيجتو ؟_




*وهادي كمان صوره بخلفية بيضاء لمن لايفضل الخلفية الشفافة*
 





*المطلوب من اللغز :

أي الأشياء من الموجودة لو وضعناها بمكان علامة الإستفهمام فإنها ستجعل 

كفتي الميزان تتوازن ؟  ؟؟*


 

 


 
*والوسام بإنتظار أول إجابه صحيحه* . . .

*بالإضافة إلى أنني سأمنح أول إجابة صحيحه ثـ3ـلاث تقييمات*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

مرحبا ..
رح اخمن واتوكل على الله وبقول /
الساعه ،،
وان شاء الله صح ..
موفقه انون لكل خير..
ولكِ ودي وشوقي ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ايوه الساعه 
مع اختي شذاوي

----------


## ابو طارق

* انا  اقول مربع الزهر * 

*وساشرح المعادلة* 

*ساغلق الان  واعود  بعد 3  ساعات*

----------


## 7mammah

> * انا  اقول مربع الزهر * 
> 
> *وساشرح المعادلة* 
> 
> *ساغلق الان  واعود  بعد 3  ساعات*



*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

والدي إستنى إستنى 

حقولك شيء . . .


لاتحسب  معادلات بالطريقة الرياضية المألوفه

والشيء الآخر  

انو اللي قلت عليه مربع زهر هو في الحقيقه adaptor 

ياللي هي وصيلة تربط بين جهازين كهربائيين 

معرف أنتوا ايش تقولوا عليها أو ايش بتسموها*

*على كل حال اللغز تم حسمه بالفعل 

مع إجابة شذى

شذى تعالي تعالي  

أنتي مطلوبه على وجه السرعه 

تقوليلنا كيف اتوصلتي إلى أنها ساعة المنبه بالفعل




طيب هو الوسام والثـ3ـلاث تقييمات خلاص من نصيبش

لكن اني ابرفع التقييمات الى 20 

ادا قلتي ليي شيفا اعرفتي انها ساعة المنبه

علما ً أنو ماراح يؤثر على صحة إجابتش 

ولا على كونش إستحقيتي لوسام والتقييمات الثلاثه

واما معلمه عفاف نالت تقييم

ناطرينش شده اتفسري إجابش
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

صباح الخير ..
بناء على طلبج انين رجعت الصفحه والحلوة تبغى اشرح بعد ..
بس يلا اتحملي شرحي عالطاير ماابغى اتفلسف هههههه..

هو لو لاحظنا في الخانة الثانيه موجوده 7 لمبات او اضاءت كهربائيه وبكفتها الثانيه موجوده ساعتين وتوازنت الكفتين سوا..
الخانه الثالثه موجوده 6 لمبات مع الجهاز لو وضعنا الجهاز بتكون الكفه اثقل , لكن الساعه تناسب وزن 6 لمبات مع الجهاز الموجود..
ان شاء الله في تحليلي شيء من الصحة ..اتفلسفت واجد ومنج ياانين تتحملي ..
مكووورة غناتي والله يعطيج العاافيه..
تقبلي تحياتي..

----------


## 7mammah

> صباح الخير ..
> بناء على طلبج انين رجعت الصفحه والحلوة تبغى اشرح بعد ..
> بس يلا اتحملي شرحي عالطاير ماابغى اتفلسف هههههه..
> 
> هو لو لاحظنا في الخانة الثانيه موجوده 7 لمبات او اضاءت كهربائيه وبكفتها الثانيه موجوده ساعتين وتوازنت الكفتين سوا..
>  الخانه الثالثه موجوده 6 لمبات مع الجهاز لو وضعنا الجهاز بتكون الكفه اثقل , لكن الساعه تناسب وزن 6 لمبات مع الجهاز الموجود..
> ان شاء الله في تحليلي شيء من الصحة ..اتفلسفت واجد ومنج ياانين تتحملي ..
> مكووورة غناتي والله يعطيج العاافيه..
> تقبلي تحياتي..




*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

صباح النور شذى

ايه أمس انتي مطلوبه من كل الناس حتى الأنتربول طالبينج

طبعا ً اني فضلت صاحب الإجابه اهو اللي يشرح لينا اجابته

لاني لو بشرح بطول كثير وفي النهايه كلامي غير مفهوم

وزين سويت

لأن شرحش بالعكس مبسط وأعتقد خلاص مفهوم للكل

وعلقت عليه .. مو تعليق .. ضمن الإقتباس حاطه خط وملونه بالأحمر أهم النقاط

وبس اضيف

بناء على الكلام المشروح

يتضح لنا أن

ساعة المنبه = 7

جهاز التوصيل = 5

المصباح = 2

وهذا مفهوم من شرحش

وهكذا

سأفي بوعدي

20  × × × × × × × × × × × × × × × × × × × ×*

----------


## 7mammah

*المطلوب من اللغز :

أي صورة مكعب سيصنع لنا الشكل الذي بالوسط 

  ؟  ؟؟*


 

 


 
*والوسام بإنتظار أول إجابه صحيحه* . . .

*بالإضافة إلى أنني سأمنح أول إجابة صحيحه ثـ3ـلاث تقييمات*

----------


## عنيده

*اتوقع b* 

*موفقين ..*

----------


## ابو طارق

.


*هو  d واشك  في  c*

----------


## 7mammah

*لأول مرة يبقى وسامي معي*

*وأحتفظ به*

*ليس المكعب    d*

*بل هو المكعب    c*

*وكان شكك في محله والدي*

*على كل حال سيكون هناك تقييم للمحاولتين*

*لأني لسى ماخلصت من التقاييم المستحقة لشذى*

*وأريد أن أوفيها بسرعه*

 
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## ابو طارق

*لقد  كان شكي في  محلة * 

*وكنت اتوقع  هذا * 

*على كل حال  اعتقد ان  هناك  هامش * 

*بسيط  كان بين الخيارين* 

*تشكري ابنتي * 

*أنين * 

*على  كل  ما تقدميه  وان شاء  الله* 

*ساستمر في محاولاتي  مهما كانت الصعاب* 

*مع كل تقدير  واحترام* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## 7mammah

*يعطيك ربي العافيه   والدي* 

*شكرا ً ليك*

----------


## 7mammah

*لدينا ستة أوعية ( أو كاسات ) زجاجية 

وكما بالصورة بالأسفل

فأول ثلاثة كاسات زجاجية منها تحتوي على ماء

بينما الثلاثة التي تليها فارغة من الماء*








*المطلوب من اللغز :

كيف يمكن إعادة ترتيب هذه الأوعية من جديد 

بحيث يصبح لدينا ترتيب متبادل 

متبادل بمعنى 

يصبح لدينا وعاء به ماء ثم وعاء فارغ  ثم وعاء به ماء ثم وعاء فارغ وهكذا

كيف نصل لهذا الترتيب المتبادل بتحريك وعاء واحد فقط من مكانه

  ؟  ؟؟*


 

 


 
*والوسام بإنتظار أول إجابه صحيحه* . . .

وخصصت سـتـ 6 ـة تقييمات لأول إجابه صحيحه

وبالإمكان طلب _تلميح_ مساعدة

لكن في حالة إعطاء  تلميح تنخفض التقييمات تلقائيـّـا ً إلى _واحــ ( 1 ) ــد_

----------


## ابو طارق

* نقوم  بنقل الكأس  رقم (2)      الى     مكان الرقم  (5)  * 

*وسكب  ما به من ماء  واعادته  مكانه  * 

*في هذه الحالة نكون حركنا كوب واحد  فقط .*

----------


## * Red Rose *

نقوم باستبدال الوعاء الثاني مع الخامس

----------


## 7mammah

*وسامـي هادي المره يذهب* 

*لهذه المشاركة

وأضع صوره للحل مع المشاركة لتكتمل صورة الحل للقاريء





وطبعا ً المشاركه تشرح هذا الحل


*



> * نقوم  بنقل الكأس  رقم (2)      الى     مكان الرقم  (5)  * 
> 
> *وسكب  ما به من ماء  واعادته  مكانه  * 
> 
> *في هذه الحالة نكون حركنا كوب واحد  فقط .*






*يعطيك الله العافيه والدي

حلـّـك مزبوووط صح

وأستحقيت الوسام 100%

وسأفي بوعدي بالتقاييم الستة 

تحياتي ليك
*





> نقوم باستبدال الوعاء الثاني مع الخامس



*مرحبا غناتي  *Red Rose**

*أيضا ً إجابتش صح

برافو

وتنالين تقييما َ

يعطيش الله العافيه


لكما الشكر


*

----------


## 7mammah

*مرحى مرحى نهووضتي

ابسوي مزاوجة بين موضوعش أعواد الثقاب 

وبين موضوعي ألغاز الأشكال

اني بعد عندي أعواد ثقابي وأعواد أسناني كمان

أنتي تستخدميها رياضيـّـا 

أما اني فرايحه استخدمها هني بما يتناسب مع موضوع ألغازي

يعني أستخدمها في الأشكال

وأطرح أول هادي الألغاز

هنا يوجد لدينا شكل تكوّن من أعواد أسنان كما هو واضح بالصوره بالأسفل
* 







*المطلوب من اللغز :

كيف يمكننا تغيير مكان ثـ3ـلاثـ أعواد فقط

ونحصل على ثـ3ــلاثـ مربعات متطابقة الشكل

**؟  ؟؟*
*

سيختلف التقييم مع درجة صعوبة كل لغز

ويمكن طلب مساعدة او تلميح

هنا ،

أخصص ستـ6ـة تقييمات لأول إجابة صحيحه تصل

وفي حالة طلب تلميح تنخفض التقييمات تلقائيـّـا ً إلى تقييم واحد



*


 

 


 
*والوسام بإنتظار أول إجابه صحيحه* . . .

وخصصت سـتـ 6 ـة تقييمات لأول إجابه صحيحه

وبالإمكان طلب _تلميح_ مساعدة

لكن في حالة إعطاء  تلميح تنخفض التقييمات تلقائيـّـا ً إلى _واحــ ( 1 ) ــد_

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتمنى اكون صح

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*مرحبا غناتي انونة*
*لغز حلو مرة*
*واستمتعت في حله*
*وهذا هو حلي له*
**
*وهذا الحل بإستخدامي لأعواد الثقاب*
**
*تحياتي لك انونة عمري*
*دمتي بحفظ الرحمن*

----------


## ابو طارق

*مسابقة  رائعة   للاسف لم  اتمكن من* 

*ان اتابعها  بالرغم من اني  توصلت للحل* 

*قبل  ان  ارى  الحل الموجود  من ابنتي   نهضة* 

*على كل  حال   خيرها بغيرها* 


** 
*مع كل تقدير * 

* ابو طارق*

----------


## 7mammah

*بالعادة أيام الخميس والجمعه عندي هي أيام تشطيب في المنتدى

يعني أخصصها للتصحيحات المتبقية

وصار وكت انصحح هني

ثلاث إجابات 

لأيهن الوسام بيروح ؟
*

----------


## 7mammah

*


*



> اتمنى اكون صح



* 
معلمتي عفاف 

إستعجلتي شويا

صحيح طلعتي فلاف امربعات

لكن كان المطلوب ان تحركي ثلاث اعواد 

وبحيث يصبح لدينا ثلاث مربعات 

بمعنى اللي راح يبقى هو مربعات ثلاث ولا شيء زائد

يعني إجابش غير صحيحه

لكن تعالي انرقعها

أول شيء مو بس صحة الحل اللي تدخل في احساب التقييم عندي

الجهد والشغل كمان أقيـّـمهم يعني ننطيش تقييم الجهد والشغل

وتقييم لأنش جبتي الحل حسب  اللي أنتي فهمتيه

وتقييم ثالث من عندي على فشاش باب الموضوع

دمتي بخير معلمه


*



> *مسابقة  رائعة   للاسف لم  اتمكن من* 
> 
> *ان اتابعها  بالرغم من اني  توصلت للحل* 
> 
> *قبل  ان  ارى  الحل الموجود  من ابنتي   نهضة* 
> 
> *على كل  حال   خيرها بغيرها* 
> 
> 
> ...




*
يعطيك العافيه والدي 

بس انته عارف انو  إبنتك تقدِّر الجهد 

وبحتسبللك التقييم كامل × 6

فأنته كنت عارف الحل أكيد

فقط إتأخرت قليلا ً*






*طيب كان هادا هو الحل

اللغز



والحل





وَ وسامي و َ باقة ازهاري يذهبان إلى . . .*













> *السلام عليكم*
> *مرحبا غناتي انونة*
> *لغز حلو مرة*
> *واستمتعت في حله*
> *وهذا هو حلي له*
> **
> *وهذا الحل بإستخدامي لأعواد الثقاب*
> **
> *تحياتي لك انونة عمري*
> *دمتي بحفظ الرحمن*




*نهووضه وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته


بالتأكيد الحل صح

سرعش مخيفه نهووضه ماشاء الله عليش

وتسلم أياديش البلاتينيه

والش تقييم × 6 

وكمان . . 

لأنش سويتيه بأعواد الثقاب

فلش بعد عليهم تقييم × 6 

مثل ما أهديتيني هذا الفن وأمتعتيني فيه

فلش حق تقييمه أيضا ً

تسلمين حبيبة قلبي أنتي

ويعطيش الله العافيه

ويحقق أحلامش يارب

دمتي في قلبي






*

----------


## ward roza <3

ننتظر السؤاااااال بكل شووق انوووون

----------


## 7mammah

. . .

----------


## 7mammah

*اللغز هادي المره إن شاء الله مو صعب

بقليل من التفكير ... فقط القليل

  


نجد أن أعواد الثقاب شكلـّـت لنا الشكل بالصوره بالأسفل






المطلوبـ من اللغز :

تغيير مكان ثلاثة أعواد ثقاب وبحيث يصبح لدينا مربعين

" لا أقول مربعين متساويين .. أقول مربعين "




بالإمكان طلب تلميح

لكن تنخفض التقييمات من 6 إلى واحد







*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

مرحبا انين ..
اول مره اشارك بألغاز الاشكال وهالمرة بالكلام لانو معرف احركها او اسوي شي هههه..

رح اقول في عودين ثقاب فوق وفي واحد على اليسار ,  الثقاب اللي فوق على اليمين  رح انزله تحت على اليمين ويسكر مربع 
ويكون شكل عمودي  ،، وفي الثاني فوق على اليسار بنزله في الوسط ويسكر المكان الفارغ ..شكل عمودي
واللي على اليسار رح احطه في وسط المربع هكذا يكون ــــــــــــــ شكل افقي 

اتمنى وضحت اجابتي ...
الله يعطيج العافيه غلاي انون..
دمتي بحمى الرحمن..

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*مراحب انون غناتي*
*كيفك ياقمر*
*الغازك كلها حلوة يا انونتي وتفتح العقل*
*وحليته بالطريقة هاذي*
**
*وان شاء الله يكون حلي صحيح*
*والله يعطيش الف الف عافية يا قمر المنتدى*
*تقبلي خالص تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير وسعادة*

----------


## 7mammah

*


وسامي

وباقة ً من أزهاري

لمن ذهبا 









*

----------


## ward roza <3

خيتو مافهمت السؤال

----------


## ward roza <3

الى نهضة احساس؟؟

----------


## ward roza <3

في الانتظاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااار على احر من الجمر

----------


## 7mammah

*


الحقيقة قررت أن أفرد لإجابة شذى الزهراء

ردا ً منفصلا ً

لأنني مغرمة بالتفاصيل الدقيقة

ولأنني - هذه الإجابه - سأقوم بتشريحها بالمعنى الدقيق للتشريح

شذى الزهراء إجابتك ِ حاستني فقررت تشريحها لأفهمها

ببساطه قررت رسمها كما أنتي تخيلتيها

 ولنرى

فلنبدأ



انظروا هذه هي الإجابه كما وردت
*







> مرحبا انين ..
> اول مره اشارك بألغاز الاشكال وهالمرة بالكلام لانو معرف احركها او اسوي شي هههه..
> 
> رح اقول في عودين ثقاب فوق وفي واحد على اليسار ,  الثقاب اللي فوق على اليمين  رح انزله تحت على اليمين ويسكر مربع 
> ويكون شكل عمودي  ،، وفي الثاني فوق على اليسار بنزله في الوسط ويسكر المكان الفارغ ..شكل عمودي
> واللي على اليسار رح احطه في وسط المربع هكذا يكون ــــــــــــــ شكل افقي 
> 
> اتمنى وضحت اجابتي ...
> الله يعطيج العافيه غلاي انون..
> دمتي بحمى الرحمن..



*والآن أنظروا إلى فنون التشريح مع أنين*





> رح  اقول في عودين ثقاب فوق وفي واحد على اليسار ,




*
نعم أنتي تقصدين الثلاثة الأعواد التي قمت أنا بالتأشير عليهم كما بالصوره

أليس كذلك ؟

فلنتابع معك ِ خطوه خطوه*




> الثقاب اللي فوق على اليمين   رح انزله تحت على اليمين ويسكر مربع 
> ويكون شكل عمودي  ،،




*
تقصدين هذا  ،  صح ؟

وتريدين وضعه هكذا  ، صح ؟*



*لنتابع*





> وفي الثاني فوق على اليسار  بنزله في الوسط ويسكر المكان الفارغ ..شكل عمودي





*تقصدين الذي وضعت عليه علامة الصح 

وتريدين نقله حيث أشرت بالسهم

هكذا* 




*لنتابع*






> واللي على اليسار رح احطه في وسط المربع هكذا يكون  ــــــــــــــ شكل افقي






*تقصدين المؤشر عليه هنا بالصح 

وتريدين نقله حيث أشرّت بالسهم

لنتابع*



*سيصبح هكذا

شذى عفستي أسلاك مخي

أول شيء تحركين الأعواد بكيفج 

وتقلبين العمودي أفقي بكيفج ههههه

لا وكريمه معطتنا ثـ3ـلاث مربعات وحنه نبي بس اثنين يحظي


عموما ً

تحية كبيرة لك ِ

فأنا لا استهين أبدا ً بالجهد والتفكير

وبالحلولـ ولو كانت كتابيـّـة فهي مقبوله

ومثل ما شفتي من إهتمامي شرّحت حلك ِ

ولو الحل غير صحيح

تستحقين مني تقييم × 3

لجهدك ِ الجميل

وتعبك ِ بالتفكير

ولا يصيبك ِ الإحباط

فنحن نخفق مره ومرتان وعشر

فهل ينفع الإحباط ؟

كلا

إنه الإصرار ومعاندة اليأس هي ماتوصلنا للنجاح

بوركتي عزيزتي على جهدك ِ

ربما وجدتي صعوبه فكما قلتي أنتي ليس لديك  الخبرة في تحريك الاعواد

لكنك ِ رائعه في المسابقات 

وتتفوقين كثيرا ً

وبعدين انتي عندك ِ خبرة في ألغاز  التوازن هنا

سنضع لك ِ مزيدا ً منها في القادم من الألغاز

تحياتي*




**

----------


## ward roza <3

ننتظر السؤال

----------


## 7mammah

*وسامي 

و َ

باقة ً من اجمل أزهاري*





*


تصر حبيبة قلبي نهووضه على خطفها دوما

كان هذا هو حل ّ اللغز



وهو تماما  ما أتت به نهوووووضه*
*
*





> *السلام عليكم*
> وعليكم السلام والرحمه والبركه
> *مراحب انون غناتي*
> 
> *مراحب حبيبة قلبي*
> *كيفك ياقمر*
> 
> *بخير زحوله*
> *الغازك كلها حلوة يا انونتي وتفتح العقل*
> ...



*لن أمتدحك ِ ولا بكلمه

لأنش أصلا ً في غنى ً تام عن المديح

لكن أقول

دمتي في قلبي*

----------


## ward roza <3

هذا هو اللغز

----------


## 7mammah

. . .

 







*قبل أن أغادر سأضع لغزا ً*

----------


## 7mammah

*اللغز هادي المره كمان إن  شاء الله مو صعب

بقليل من التفكير ... فقط القليل

طيب خبروني عارفين لعبة الـ Tic Tac Toe



واللي هو بنحط فيها بالخانات X أو O


اللغز








المطلوبـ من اللغز " ركزوا " :

المطلوب وضع ستة  X  على لوحة الـ X و َ O

ستة إكسات بحيث  ما نضع ثلاث إكسات ورى بعض

مو مسموح يكونوا ثلاث إكسات ورى بعض من اي ّ إتجاه


خصصـّـت للغز 4 تقييمات 




بالإمكان طلب تلميح

لكن تنخفض التقييمات من 4 إلى واحد






*

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*هله امعلمتي*

*ركزي شويه بس*

*أنتي ماشية صح* 

*بس ركزي*

*عندش فلافه إكسات ورى بض قطريا ً*

*يعني غيري شويه مكان أحد الصفوف*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اسفه بدل ما احمل هادي  اللوحه حملت ديك

حليتها كده من كلحين

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## 7mammah

*وسامي 

و َ

باقة ً من اجمل أزهاري*





*


هالمره إقتنصتها بجدارة  معلمتي عفاف

كان هذا هو حل ّ اللغز



وهو تماما  ما أتت به امعلمتي عفاف*
*
*





> اسفه بدل ما احمل هادي  اللوحه حملت ديك
> 
>  حليتها كده من كلحين



*معلمتي الحبيبه عفافوه

عافاش الله معلمه

والله يزيل هالالم منش ابحق أصحاب الكساء

وسيتم ّ تكييميش  × 4

واضفت من عندي تكييمين بعد

× 6 

دمتي ابمحبه ورضا معلمتي
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مشكوره غناتي 

خجلتيني بكرمش 

الله يعافيش 
دعواتكم محتاجتنها

----------


## 7mammah

. . .

 







*
*

----------


## 7mammah

*اللغز هادي  المره أسهل  إن  شاء الله 

بقليل من التفكير ... فقط القليل




اللغز








المطلوبـ من اللغز  :

ببساطة كم عددهن للمثلثات بالصورة

ملاحظة : تجاهلوا المساحة البيضاء على جانبي المثلث

يعني لحد يقولي في مثلثين من كل جهة مثلث بالمساحة البيضاء

ولزيادة في التوضيح

هادا هو الشكل اللي أبغى تطلعوا عدد المثلثات به






اللغز ليس صعب

لكن كمان مو سهل  يبغاله تركيز لهذا

خصصـّـت للغز 3 تقييمات 




بالإمكان طلب تلميح

لكن تنخفض التقييمات من 4 إلى واحد







*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

:hopemy:  يمكن يمكن يمكن 


13

----------


## 7mammah

*
الحقيقه هذه أسرع مره أطرح لغز ثم يأتي الحل

هذا هو للآن الحل الأسرع وصولا ً

لم أطرح لغز أشكال من قبل واتى الجواب بهذه السرعة*
 




*وسامي 

و َ

باقة ً من اجمل أزهاري*





*


هالمره أصبحا في يد ملاكي

أو لنقل إلتقفتهما بقوه مني
 
لتوضيح حل ّ اللغز




نستطيع ان نرى بوضوح أن هناك

سـ6ـتـة مثلثات حمراء

ثـ3ـلاثـة مثلثات بيضاء

ثـلاثـ3ـة ملونة باللونين الأبيض والأحمر معا ً

و َ  .. و َ .. نعم المثلث الكبير

فالمجموع ثـ13ـلاثـة عـشـ13ـر


* *
*



*ملاكي

يعطيش الله مليووون عااافيه
 
وتستاهلي عن جدارة التقييم × 3
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مبروك ملوكة تستاهلي كل خير 
انون يعطيش العافية على الجهود المباركه

----------


## جنى الورود

*لها نفس الطول* 
*لك شكري*

----------


## 7mammah

> *لها نفس الطول* 
> *لك شكري*



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*ياهلا اختي  جنى الورود*

*يبدو لي أنتي تجيبين على لغز قد تمت ّ الإجابه عليه*

*أول لغز* 

*العفو أختي* 

*ويعطيك ِ الله العافيه*

----------


## 7mammah

*اللغز هادي   المره 

يبغاله تركيز كبير




اللغز








المطلوبـ من اللغز  :

كيف يمكننا الحصول على شكل مربع

بتحريك عـود ثـقـــاب واحـــد



اللغز ليس صعب

لكن كمان مو سهل  يبغاله تركيز لهذا

خصصـّـت للغز 4 تقييمات 







*

----------


## 7mammah

*اللغز مو صعب

هو في الواقع سهل

وعشان تحلوه

لازم تركزوا زي كدا




مابمزح

وهذا تلميح بدائي بسيط

لكن بإمكان اي أحد طلب تلميح مني

وسأطرح تلميح

لكن تنخفض التقييمات من 4 إلى 1

**


**عندما يقوم أحد بطلب التلميح وهذا من حقه ستضيع الفرصه للأربعة تقاييم على كل المتسابقين

لكن بيظل من حق أي ّ شخص طلب التلميح

وسيكون تقييم مضمون في حال الإجابة الصحيحه

وبنتظاركم




*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*صباح الخير حبيبة قلبي انونة*
*اخبارك غناتي؟*
*شو ها الألغاز الحلوة* 
*الله يعطيش الف عافية*
*بعد تفكير عميق توصلت الى الحل وهو ان نحرك العود الي على اليسار يسار شوي بس*
*بتصير عدنا فتحة على شكل مربع*
*ادري حلي بالكلام جهنمي ههههههههههه*
*وهذا هو  حلي بالصورة*
** *وان شاء الله يكون حلي صحيح**خالص تحياتي لك ياقمر**دمتي بحفظ الرحمن*

----------


## 7mammah

*حبيبة قلبي وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*
عندما فكرت في طرح هذا اللغز

ترددت فبالرغم من سهولته

كنت أعلم بأنه ربما سيسبب حيرة

من باب السهل الممتنع

أكثر الأشياء سهولة أحيانا ً تستعصي علينا

ربما لأنها سهلة ولأننا نبحث عن حل أصعب


*  




*وسامي 

و َ

باقة ً من اجمل أزهاري*





*


هذه المره عن كل جداره مستحقه


 
عادت أيدي حبيبة قلبي نهوووضه لتختطفهما 
 
لتوضيح حل ّ اللغز




وهو تماما ً ما قامت به أختي الحبيبة نهوووضه 

التي رفضت أن تطلب تلميح 

وأختارت ان تفكر بعمق

ولقد نجحت

الحقيقة لما قلت ركزوا بالطريقة التي ذكرتها في الرد السابق

فهذا يعني أن نركز في المنتصف تماما ً  

ولو طلب أحد تلميح

لكان التلميح

أنه ليست أعواد الثقاب هي التي ستُشـّـكـِـل المربع

على أي ّ حال التقاييم الأربع أصبحن من حق نهووضه

وسأجعلها سـ6ـت بدلا ً من أربع

تستاهلينهم حبيبة قلبي



ويعطيش الله ألف عافيه :.^_^:. 

ولا حرمت منش  يارب

دمتي في رعاية الله وحفظه* *

*

----------


## 7mammah

. . .

 










*ومع لغز شكل جديد*

----------


## 7mammah

*لغز توازن هادي    المره 






اللغز








المطلوبـ من اللغز كما هو واضح بالصوره







خصصـّـت للغز 6 تقييمات



ووساما ً



وباقة من الازهار



 






*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الباص    رقم   6*

*سيارة سيدان   3*

*سيارة  قديمة   2*

*للتوازن  نحتاج سيارة  قديمة*

----------


## ابو طارق

*لا اعرف  انقل  السيارة  واستنسخها * 

*واذا  يحتاج  شرح   ساشرح*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*مراحب انونة غناتي*
*لغز حلو ولزيز مرة*
*وهذا هو حلي*
**

*بالتالي يكون الحل*
**
*الله يعطيش الف عافية غناتي على كل ما تبذليه في القسم*
*تقبلي خااااالص تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## 7mammah

> *الباص    رقم   6*
> 
> *سيارة سيدان   3*
> 
> *سيارة  قديمة   2*
> 
> *للتوازن  نحتاج سيارة  قديمة*



*
والحل 

^




^



^



^



^



^





^





^





^





^



^




^


  بعد أن اشرحللك أولا ً  كيف تستطيع فعل ذلك*









> *لا اعرف  انقل  السيارة  واستنسخها * 
> 
> *واذا   يحتاج  شرح   ساشرح*





*أقوم الآن خلال الرد التالي بشرح للوالد 

عن كيفية إستنساخ جزء من الصوره ووضعو بمكان آخر من الصوره

طبعا ً ليس لأنك مطالب بهذا الشيء في الحل

لكن لأنك تود معرفة هذه العملية وكيف تتم ّ 

فلست مطالبا ً بها هنا

وإنما تحتاج لمعرفتها لأنك ربما ستحتاج لإستخدامها في أشياء أخرى

سأشرح بالتفصيل طبعا ً فهذا من مبادئي الصارمه وهو الإلمام بتفاصيل الشيء الذي نتعلمه

  فإلى الشرح*

----------


## 7mammah

*
حياك الله والدي* 



*هادا شرح للوالد 

" ركز كتير لما أتكلم عن يسار / يمين الماوس مهمة جدا ً "

عن كيفية إستنساخ جزء من الصوره ووضعه بمكان آخر من نفس الصوره

الطريقه سهلة 

ولأنك ياوالدي شاركت اختي نهووضه في مسابقتها القصاصه الضائعه

فراح تستوعب الشرح بسرعه كبيره

لأنو المبدأ نفسو بس بدل لا نشيل الجزء كلو هناك 

هنا نتعلم ننسخ ( لا نقص ) الجزء ومن ثم وضعه بمكان آخر دون قصه من مكانه الأصلي أي مع المحافظه على وجوده بمكانه الأصلي

طيب حشرحلك الطريقه على برنامجي الصغنون

لأنو ماعندي فوتوشوب على الجهاز ياللي بستخدمو

لكن ماراح تفرق

لأنو المبدأ نفسو بالنسبة للبرنامجين

والأداة ياللي رايحه أستخدمها هي نفسها موجوده في الفوتوشوب

فيعني أنته تشوف الشرح وتطبقوا زي ماهو على الفوتوشوب بواسطة نفس الأداة

ويلا نبدأ عشانني بكتب كتير بلا داعي





هنا بدأنا بفتح الصوره من مكانها على سطح المكتب حاطتها مثلا ً




كدا الصوه إنفتحت في البرنامج




الآن إضغط الزر ياللي مأشرة عليه بالماوس



ثم هادا الزر



أنته راح تختار هادي الأداة اللي مأشرة عليها بالماوس

وهادي الأداه بيسموها أداة الإختيار Select

يعني بواسطتها فيك بتختار منطقه أو جزء معين

وهي على شكل مربع او مستطيل  منقـّـط




نجي للجزء ياللي نبغى نختارو وهي السياره القديمه هنا بهادا المثال

لاحظ بمجرد ضغطك على أداة الإختيار أو التحديد فإنك عندما تحرك أو تقوم بإحاطة شيء بالماوس سيظهر مربع او مستطيل ذو نقط كما بالشكل

ملاحظة : لإحاطة شيء توجه غليه بالماوس وأنته ضاغط بيسار الماوس وسوي إحاطة عليه

جيـّـد ، الآن ابقي المكان المحدد زي ماهو لا تقوم بالضغط بيسار الماوس أبدا ً كي لايختفي التحديد اللي سويناه ولنكون جاهزين للإنتقال للخطوة التالية



الآن والماوس ضمن نطاق منطقة الإختيار إضغط بيمين الماوس وستظهر لك خيارات كما بالصوره وانته إختار أولهن وهو النسخ

إذا جهاز لغتو عربيه فـ copy = نسخ

طبعا لما بتختارو تضغط بيسار الماوس عليه أكيد إنتا عارف كدا



الآن أنته غادرت مكان منطقة الإختيار  ثم إضغط بيسار الماوس على أي مكان خارج المنطقه وستلاحظ إختفاءها كما بالصوره



الآن أيضا ً وفي أي مكان من الصوره إضغط يسار الماوس وستظهر لك إختيارات

إختار التاني فيهن فهو خيار اللصق

Paste = لصق





الآن بمجرد أن قمت بضغط خيار اللصق بالصوره بالخطوة السابقه ستلاحظ فورا ً أن الجزء الذي قمت بإختياره قد ظهر في مكان ما بالصوره  . . غالبا ً في أعلى اليسار من الصوره سيكون

وسيكون ظاهرا ً وعليه علامة التحديد

إنتبه من المهم جدا ً هنا انك ماتضغط بيسار الماوس أبدا ً وإلا راحت علامة التحديد وسوف لن تستطيع تحريك الجزء




إذن فقط توجه بالماوس وضعها داخل علامة التحديد " المستطيل المنقـّـط " وستبدو الماوس كما بالصوره على شكل أسهم في إتجاهات



ببساطه قم بسحب هذا الجزء والماوس بداخله 

أنظر أنني أقوم بسحبه وسأستمر في سحبه إلى حيث ُأريد ُ




هنا وصلت إلى المكان حيث أريد وضعه



الخطوة الأخيرة غادر بالماوس مكان المستطيل المنقـّـط أو منطقة التحديد ثم إضغط بأي مكان في الصوره بيسار الماوس فيتحرر الجزء المحدد من علامة التنقيط حوله وسبقى ما هو في المكان الذي وضعته


بعاني كتير من عدم فهم لغتي الغريبه  بس إن شاء الله إنك تتمكن من فهمو للشرح

وماتخاف من طول الشرح 

هو يبين لك طويل لأنو ماخده لكل خطوه صوره خطوه خطوه

بس العمليه كلها تتم في 8 ثواني لا أكثر  

وبس بقي عليك تسويللي تطبيق صغنون

عشان تؤكد فهمك للشرح  وليس لأنه ضروري للحل

شفت كيف أنا قويه وعندي عضلات 
 





*

----------


## ابو طارق

*بالرغم من وجود مشاكل بالتيار الكهربائي الا انني قد استطعت ان انفذ العملية* 


*اشكرك ابنتي على الشرح الوافي صحيح طويل انما كامل وواضح* 

*ارجوا ان يكون هذا هو المطلوب* 


*مع كل التقدير والاحترام* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*جمعه مباركه*

*ماشاء الله والدي*

*إستعطت أن تنفذها برغم طول الشرح*

*وهذا شغلك واضح فيه الإتقان*

*وكنت ناويه بالأمس أصحح*

*لكن للأسف كنت كل شوي أبتعد عن الجهاز*

*وكمان بعد شويا خارجين*

*أيام الخميس والجمعه تكون صعبه للنشاط عندي*

*لذلك لدى عودتنا بعدين أصحح*

*ولاتغيروا حلولكم*

*خلاص غير مقبول تغيير الحلول* 

*ربي يسعدكم*

----------


## 7mammah

> *الباص    رقم   6*
> 
> *سيارة سيدان   3*
> 
> *سيارة  قديمة   2*
> 
> *للتوازن  نحتاج سيارة  قديمة*






 






 
 


 




*وسامي 

و َ

باقة ً من اجمل أزهاري*





*


بكل جدارة الوالد يعلن عن إشتياقه لحيازتهما 

ويتوفق في الحصول عليهما
 
في الواقع ياوالدي لا ادري لماذا ذكرت أنك مستعد للشرح

لأنك بالفعل شرحت

هذا الجواب هو شرح كاف ٍ جدا ً

وهو تماما ً المطلوب

وهو مطابق  للحل عندي
 
*



> *الباص    رقم   6*
> 
> *سيارة  سيدان   3*
> 
> *سيارة   قديمة   2*
> 
> *للتوازن   نحتاج سيارة  قديمة*




* 



سـ6ـتـة تقييمات ُمستحقة






* *
**برافو والدي التطبيق نجح

بتتعلم بسرعه كبيرة*



*

يعطيك الله  العافيه
 

*

----------


## 7mammah

*وسامي* 

* و َ*

* باقة ً من اجمل أزهاري*








*تصر ّ أيضا ً حبيبة قلبي على عدم التنازل عنهما بطريقتها دوما ً*






> *السلام  عليكم*
> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* *حنونه*
> *مراحب  انونة غناتي*
> 
> *ياهلا بكل الغلا والحلا*
> *لغز  حلو ولزيز مرة*
> 
> *أنتي أكيد احله*
> *وهذا  هو حلي*
> ...







* دائما ً وأبدا ً حنونه

حتى عندما تأتين في ثاني أو ثالث مشاركة

تتميزين وحلش هذا يستاهل التقاييم الستة أيضا ً

لأنش إستخدمتي طريقة في التفكير وتوصلتي لنفس الحل الصحيح


*


** 

* سـ6ـتـة تقييمات ُمستحقة*





* يعطيش الله   العافيه*

----------

